# Audio / Video >  radiotehnika s70 gala pakāpe

## Tominsh331

dabūju s70 labā vizuālā stāvoklī.
iekšā pastiprinātājs, bet gala pakāpe svilusi-viens kondensators izģērbies un pāris rezistori melni.
jautājums-ar ko būtu jāsāk?bija rezerves plate, kuru pieslēdzot tā aizdegās  ::  tie paši rezistori. viss pārējais izskatās ok.
vai būtu iespējams no tām abām platēm sataisīt vienu ejošu?

----------


## kaspich

cilveek, tu toch saac apriebties ar pamatlietu neapjeegsanu.
1. IESAACEEJIEM, nevis audio/video.
2. tais VIENU savu teemu, nevis ar savaam pokemonu copy/paste probelemam 10 teemas 3 vortalos [katraa].

eu, moderi, KUR JUUS ESIET?????

----------


## Tominsh331

čalīt, par ko tu runā? kādas 10 tēmas un 3 portāli??? es tev neprasīju, lai tu man te ktko uzskaiti. negribi palīdzēt, neraxti  ::

----------


## kaspich

kas/ko? nepielec? 
paskaties uz savaam mega probleemam no malas. tu regulaari izdemolee visu, kas traapaas pa rokai. uzdod PILNIIGI laameriigus jautaajumus.
nespeej apjeegt elementaaras lietas - ja veelies padomu, KONKREETU defekta aprakstu studijaa + bildes + sheemas.
par taadu tuposhanos es SEN buutu iedevis banu, jo jeegas no shii visa nav NEKAADAS. un 'chaljot' tu vari savaa 5.klasiitee. es tev teetis [varbuut] esmu.

----------


## Tominsh331

ok, shēma bildes konkrētāks apraksts būs vēlāk. vai tā var būt ka rezistori deg ārā tāpēc, ka traņi beigti???

----------


## ddff

Diez vai, kaapeec lai rezistori degtu deelj tranzistoriem? 

ddff, domaa, ka nebuus vienkaarshi

----------


## Tominsh331

es ar domāju, ka nebūs viegli, bet tur jau nav vairs ko zaudēt  :: 
bildi nebūs tgd iespējams ielikt  :: 
УНЧ 50 8 un s70 shēma:
http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-5-20
īss problēmas apraksts-power indikators iedegas, relejs nenoklikšķ un līdz ar to nekas neskan, tikai trafiņš dūc.
tātad vienai platei(tā kas oriģināli bija iekšā) nosvila r26, r22, r27
otrai( ar liesmu pat  ::  ) r27 un r23.
lai arī tas stulbi izklausītos, bet man liekas ka traņi beigti-pārbaudīšu no abām platēm, kuri veseli un kuri nē. veselos salikšu uz vienas plates un ,Dievu lūdzot, šķilšu klāt  ::

----------


## kaspich

stop, stop.
taa dara tikai trollji.
iesaakumaa jaasleedz BEZ izejas tranjiem. ampam jaaspej izejaa [bez slodzes] notureet 0, [bez slodzes] normaali dabuut pilnu swingu izejaa.
tad, kad nomeeriits U [toposhais] uz BE paarejaam, ja tas ir normas robezhaas [ap 0.55..0.65], iestatam minimaalo Io un sleedzam iekshaa.
pirms iekshaa sleegshanas gan velams paartaisit miera straavas iestatishanas mezglu ta, lai, pazuudot kontaktam pociitii, Io samazinaatos, nevis pieaugtu.

----------


## Tārps

Diezgan pārdroši un pašpārliecināti !!!

Var būt Kaspich var nolaisties no saviem augstumiem un paskaidrot amatierītim, kā nesāpīgāk palaist to shēmu, lai neizlido visi vēl neizsistie traņi ?
Un ja nu pavisam labsirdīgs būtu kļuvis (zinu, zinu, pašam pilnīgi riebjas ), ieteiktu pārbaudes tehnoloģiju.

 Var būt es kļūdos, un abi kungi ir personīgi pazīstami, un tādēļ tās antipātijas.

----------


## kaspich

hmm.. nezinu, varbut Tominju zinu, bet - ja zinaatu, ka zinu, klapeetu regulaari  :: 
nekaadu antipaatiju nav, ir audzinaashanas darbs  :: 

sore, amn djvu neraada, taapec luugums - noseivot jpg/png..
par metodiku jau rakstiiju: izejas tranjus aaraa, sleedzam iekshaa bez tiem. meeram U uz UB paarejaam.
ja shis nav/netop skaidrs, tad - tur nav ko liist klaat. tad sakam ar LED zibinaashanu.

----------


## Jurkins

Starp citu, gan KT837H, gan KT626B maksimālais Uce ir 60V, U101 vēl nu tā, S70 galeniekam ir +-34. īsti labais tonis jau nu tas nav.

----------


## Tominsh331

tas nozīmē izlodēt visus traņus, tai skaitā tos kt 626 un kt961? par to nomērīšanu nesapratu  ::  
rīt izdomāšu kuru no platēm labot. ko ar nodegušajiem rezistoriem darīt?

----------


## kaspich

> Starp citu, gan KT837H, gan KT626B maksimālais Uce ir 60V, U101 vēl nu tā, S70 galeniekam ir +-34. īsti labais tonis jau nu tas nav.


 nuu, taa veel pusbeeda. pat, ja tie tranji neraujaas valjaa pie Uce=60V, tad peec SOA varetu buut, ka virs Uce=30V Ic ir praktiski 0. tb, pie induktiivas/kapacitatiivas slodzes fail garanteets..

aftar, vai tu saproti, kas ir gala tranzistori???

----------


## habitbraker

Bet iznjemot gala tranjus atpakaljsaite ar nav jaapaarsleedz uz U past pakaapi?

----------


## kaspich

aa, vinjam, laikam, Rbe izejniekiem nebija..
nu jaa, tad starp B un E jaaiemet kaadi 100R..

----------


## tornislv

nu, tur es gan liktu 2 x 100R no katra R27 gala uz izeju (no VT15 un VT16 emiteriem).

----------


## Jurkins

Sen, sen atpakaļ kojās S70 tieši šos 837 (805 nekad) šāva ārā , kad pa pjaņiem iegrieza klipā un sāka nostrādāt aizsardzība. Rezultātā aizsardzība tika noravēta, un traņi vairs ārā nelidoja. Aizdomas bija uz to, ka pozitīvā pusperioda liakā (vaļā 805, ciet837) nostrādā aizsardzība un HVZ, cik tam KT315 atvērtā stāvoklī ir Uce, nu i biass parauj vaļā 837, un šim ir čau. Kad sāka nākt "rūķis" un varēja pa normālām daudz maz naudām dabūt 818.819, tad savās tumbās tika salikti šie un kt961->KP959 un KT626->KP960.

Patiesībā jau šo galu ir samērā viegli remontēt, jo var noraut gala barošanu. Ar to jau pietiek, lai ar testeri šo to varētu samērīt.

----------


## kaspich

nuu, man buutu interesanti ar tiem 'konstruktoriem' parunaat. tak desmitiem gadu stanceeja. desmitos ampu.
un trakaakais, ka pietiktu 2gab. pretestiibinjas peec bias kaskaades ielikt. kaa rezultaataa, I aizsardziibas nostraadashanas gadiijumaa taa [aizsardziiba] nerautu valjaa preteejo plecu.
veel - shiem ir I aizsardziiba ar kriitoshu liikni. pie induktivas slodzes - ljoti smuki izbliezh izejiekus deelj nepareizas/otraadas Uce polaritaates [un nenormaala Uce preteejaa plecaa]. viens mezgls, un tik daudz lazhu...
starp citu, nebija mums te versijas, kur katrai polaritatei sanaak savaadaks J bez OOC [dazhaads kaskaazhu skaits]?

----------


## garais05

Tie КП959,КП960 bija IGBT traņi,jebšu krieviem БСИТ?

----------


## kaspich

es domaaju, ka Jurkins kljuudiijaas. un domaaja KT.
KP peec RU klasifiaacijas bija lauktranzistori. un man nav info, ka RU razhotu kaut vienu IGBT.

----------


## Jurkins

Es autora vietā: 
1. atslēgtu izejas barošanu, par rezistoriem te jau minēja - ja izejā ir normāls signāls, pārietu pie 2.punkta
2. salodētu iekšā kaut kādus MJE340,350 + MJE243,253 + MJE15030,15031 (pirmie, kas iešāvās prātā) un to aizsardzību izravētu - uz īso salaist izeju grūti (vispirms jāielien iekš tumbas).

----------


## Jurkins

Nē , Kaspich, tieši KP. Bija krieviem vesela līnija ar bipolārajiem "sitiem". Šos slēdza kā bipolāros, bet pārejas raksturlīkne bija kvadrātiska. Mēs pat ar čomiem sen, sen atpakaļ uzņēmām šiem raksturlīknes. Nopirkt šos var arī tagad, bet krievi no vegalaba saka, ka esot tādi paši sū kā piem. ķīniešu 2sc5171.

IGBT nav tas pats kas SIT vai BSIT. BSIT uzvedas kā bipolārais, SIT kā FETs. Diemžēl modernā ekonomika SITus ir aizdzinusi nebūtībā. Šķiet, tikai krievi un japāņi ar šiem nodarbojās. Japāņiem bija interesanti ampi  - tīri uz SITiem.

----------


## garais05

> es domaaju, ka Jurkins kljuudiijaas. un domaaja KT.
> KP peec RU klasifiaacijas bija lauktranzistori. un man nav info, ka RU razhotu kaut vienu IGBT.


 http://www.rlocman.ru/eltav/k959.htm

Tad БСИТ ir tas pats IGBT vai nē?

----------


## kaspich

aa, shii eksotika man bija paslideejusi garaam.

----------


## Jurkins

Cik ātri parādījās, tik ātri pazuda. Žēl patiesībā, jo sekss ar tipa FETu ampu būtu interesants  :: .

----------


## Tominsh331

ok, esmu civilizācijā šodien-parādīšu bildes  :: 
šī plate bija oriģināli iekšā-viens no 50v 5 mkF bija pa visu plati sadalījies(C12)
par trūksotšajiem kondiķliem-tie tur bija, kad plate tika slēgta klāt

Otrā plate. Man viena mētājās no S70. Šo plati pieliekot, rezistori ar liesmu nodega. Smird vnk pretīgi  :: 

Par to traņu pārbaudīšanu, izlodējot tos no plates- vai tad tā nedrīkst darīt?
cik es sapratu, ši plate, konkrētāk traņi, tika sabeigti dēļ aizsardzības un tumbu nesaudzīgas lietošanas(topījot līdz peregruzkai)?

----------


## Tominsh331

izlodēju traņus un ar testeri pabakstīju, kuri ir beigti un kuri veseli
 no visiem 14(pa abām platēm kopā) beigti ir 3.
961a( B-E rāda nulli un EC ar kko) un divi 626B( abiem B-E rāda ap 700, B-C rāda bezgalību un C-E rāda ap 600)
ok, zinu tagad kuri ir beigti.
vai kāds varētu uzraxtīt, ko man tālāk darīt(lai muļķis saprot) ?  :: 
Vai plate ies, ja vietā saliktu veselus traņus???

----------


## tornislv

Ja pieņemam, ka Kaspich nav blakus, un tikai vēlamies dabūt ejošas plates, tad izmēram pilnīgi visus rezistorus, nodegušos aizvietojam ar veseliem, nomainam visus elektrolītus, tad lasām tepat ELFAs forumos publicētos Kaspich rakstus par tranzistoru aizvietošanu. Hint - paņem Farnelā tādā pašā korpusā atrodamos tranzistorus, ar lielāku Ic, 2x lielāku visiem spriegumiem un pēc iespējas mazāku joslas platumu un provē ar tiem. Sākumā gan slēdz bez tiem gala tranzistoriem, kā te augstāk rakstījām, nodrošinot atpakaļsaiti.

----------


## Tominsh331

es ceru, ka rezistori nav jālodē ārā, lai izmērītu, tā jau tā plate ir izjukusi, lodējot vnk sadalīsies.
tranzistorus tos pašus likšu atpakaļ, jo neribu tajā platē naudu iemest. šī būs pēdējā reize, kad viņu labošu, nākamreiz mainīšu visu plati  :: 
labi, pirmais, ko izdarīšu, būs pieslēgt to plati bez tiem traņiem, kas pie radiatora skrūvējas. Kas pēc tam, jālodē traņi iekšā un visi degušie rezistori ar kondensatoriem jāmaina???
vai drīkst 5 mkf 50v aizstāt ar 10uF 50v? man tuvāka nomināla nav  ::

----------


## tornislv

bez shēmas nepateikšu, bet jā, domāju, ka drīkst aizstāt  ::

----------


## Tominsh331

tur uz plates arī stāv kkur pa vidu kt626b. No otras plate izlodēšu ārā. Veseli traņi vienai platei sanāk  :: 
palasot iepriekš rakstīto, domāju, vai man tiešām relejs jārauj ārā?

----------


## Jurkins

Ja Tu ar releju domā aizsardzību, tad nē. Relejs nav tā aizsardzība. Atstāj visu kā ir, nelaid pastūzi nežēlīgā klipā.

----------


## Tominsh331

ok, atstāšu.
par tiem kondiķu nomināliem-c16, kur oriģināli stāv iekšā 5mkf 50v, shēmā raxtīts, ka tur ir 10mkf 50v  :: 
ko tie konstruktori radiotehnikā pīpēja? plastmasu?  ::  nav vienīgais piemērs, ka shēmas atšķiras no galēja produkta. Kaut arī, ja strādā tad pofig  :: 
Es ceru, ka tā plate nesāks kūpēt, kā iepriekš  :: 
drīkst likt 10v 100 mkf vietā 35v 100 uF?

----------


## Jurkins

Ja tie kondensatori stāv no barošanas uz zemi (šķiet citu tur nebija), tad liec kaut 470uF, ja vieta atļauj. Skaties, tikai cik spriegums tiem kondensatoriem. 10V vietā liec kaut 100V, otrādi gan nē.

----------


## Tominsh331

ok, skaidrs.
tad 10v 100 mkf vietā lieku 35v 100 uF un četru 5 mkf 50v vietā vai to pašu nominālu vai 10uF 50v.

----------


## tornislv

100 uF stāv uz zemi atgriezeniskās saites ķēdē, to nevajag likt 1000uF  :: 
5 un 10 uF ir no priekšpakapju Ub uz zemi, tur - jo lielāks U, jo labāk.

----------


## kaspich

signaala kjeedees jaaliek NEPOLARIE. liekot kapitaalistu polaaros, situaacija buutiski PASLIKTINAASIES!

----------


## ivog

> signaala kjeedees jaaliek NEPOLARIE. liekot kapitaalistu polaaros, situaacija buutiski PASLIKTINAASIES!


 Kādi parametri jaunajiem ir sliktāki nekā vecajiem krieviniekiem? ESR? Un kas tieši pasliktināsies?

----------


## kaspich

kaapeec sliktaaki? es neteicu, ka sliktaaki.
taatad, liekot signaala kjeedees, 50/50 [divpolaaras baroshanas gadiijumaa] DC polaritaate shiem C sanaak NEPAREIZA. shadaas situaaacijaas [ar nekaadu DC komponenti] lietot polaaros kondensatorus ir NEKOREKTI peec buutiibas, bet ar NEPAREIZU DC polarituaati - izcili tizli/rupja kljuuda.
agraak vecie C shaadaas situaacijaas iipashi neprotesteeja, jaunie [oksiida kaartinja ar kartu plaanaka]  - nepareizas polaritaates gadiijumaa STRAUJI pieaug nopluudes straavas, un C savu funkciju NEPILDA.
veel vairaak:
a) peldees DC offset izejaa
b) strauji augs THD

diivaini, ka par shaadaam lietaam jaaraksta..

----------


## ivog

> veel vairaak:
> a) peldees DC offset izejaa
> b) strauji augs THD
> 
> diivaini, ka par shaadaam lietaam jaaraksta..


 Nujā - kad es te cīnījos ar Harmanu, neviens šito nepieminēja...

----------


## kaspich

nu, es esmu mineejis vairaakas reizes. bet, ja nekljuudos, Tu vairaakas reizes esi zinjojis, ka Tev mani padomi nav veelami  ::

----------


## ivog

> nu, es esmu mineejis vairaakas reizes. bet, ja nekljuudos, Tu vairaakas reizes esi zinjojis, ka Tev mani padomi nav veelami


 Par padomiem neko tādu neesmu teicis ... par uzbraucieniem gan  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Vienpolāras barošanas gadījumā ar polarizējošo spriegumu nebija problēma. Bet ja opampa izejā DC=0, tad uz kuru pusi griezīsi to polāro kondiķi? Es pat centos lietot _neelektrolītus,_ja nebija plate dikti maziņa jāsaspiež. 4,7µF, 63V neelektrolītiskā izpildījumā paliels sanāk.

----------


## tornislv

Vēl paliek atklāts jautājums, kur ņemt nepolāros, jo ātri ielūrot Farnelā un Elfā, neatradu. Laikam nemāku meklēt.

----------


## kaspich

ir, ir [esmu pircis].
jameklee NP seerijas.

----------


## osscar

ir elfā, esmu pircis - saucas bipolar  ::  ieraksti meklētājā. irredzēts shēmās, ka izmanto divus 2x lielākas kapacitātas polāros pretēji/virknē  viena bibpolārā vietā....

----------


## Isegrim

> irredzēts shēmās, ka izmanto divus 2x lielākas kapacitātas polāros pretēji/virknē  viena bibpolārā vietā


 Un kā tad tavuprāt ar polarizāciju? Cik ilgi tie kondiķi dzīvos tādā režīmā? Mainīgajai komponentei jābūt krietni mazākai par DC komponenti; lai elektrolītkondensators nekad netiktu 'pārpolarizēts' pretēji.

----------


## abergs

> Un kā tad tavuprāt ar polarizāciju? Cik ilgi tie kondiķi dzīvos tādā režīmā? Mainīgajai komponentei jābūt krietni mazākai par DC komponenti; lai elektrolītkondensators nekad netiktu 'pārpolarizēts' pretēji.


 Te pasen jau pacēlās šis jautājums. Vienkāršoti elektrolīts maiņstrāvas ķēdē uzvedas kā ĻOTI,ĻOTI sūdīga diode.
 Saslēdzot divus pretēji virknē sanāk amplitūdas detektori, kur viens e/līts iztaisno mainīgo komponenti
 veidojot līdzspriegumu(nepieciešamo polarizācijai) uz otra, un otrādi.

----------


## osscar

nu ir par to diodes efektu lasīts. Vēl ja polāro liek saitē pret zemi, ir redzēts, ka tam paralēli liek diodi -tipa aizsardzībailai C neuzsprāgst....nu un filmu paralēli mazo 0.1uf arī liek - labajam tonim.

----------


## Tominsh331

Vai man tās pretestības būtu jāpārlodē pirms slēgšanas klāt bez traņiem vai tik vēlāk, kad likšu visu kopā?
Vai arī tie traņi varētu būt beigti, kas uz plates atrodas( ne tie, kas pie radiatora skrūvējas)?
Apskatot shēmā r26, tas rezistors atrodas starp diviem kt626b - vienu, kas pie radiatora un vienu kas uz plates. Jāizlodē tas arī ārā un jāpaskatās vai vesels (aizdoma, ka tas ir parauts līdzi)  :: 
Ja es to 70nieci netopīšu līdz peregruzkai, nekas tur nesvils???

----------


## tornislv

Vai Tu *patiešām* domā, ka tie rezistori tur ir tikai tāpēc, lai plate smukāk izskatās, un ka dažādi to nomināli ir tikai tāpēc, lai katalogos būtu ko dizainam daudz salikt iekšā?
Ja Tu patiešām tā domā, tad droši izlodē visu nafig no plates, atstāj tikai tranzistorus, un slēdz iekšā.

PS Tas rezistors ir jāizmēra, nevis jāskatās. Un, ja tā krāsa un/vai pretestība ir mainījusies, tad to *nepieciešams* aizstāt ar jaunu.

----------


## Isegrim

> Ja es to 70nieci netopīšu līdz peregruzkai, nekas tur nesvils???


 Nosvils gan. Tu tak pats pirmīt to pierādīji - 


> rezerves plate, kuru pieslēdzot tā aizdegās  tie paši rezistori. viss pārējais izskatās ok


 un bez nekādas "topīšanas".

----------


## Tominsh331

tur jau tā lieta, ka pats nesvilināju  :: 
nju tā otra plate. to laikam dabūju no 70nieces, ar kuru taisīja tusovkas 2 gadu garumā  :: 
bezcerīgums uznāk paskatoties uz tām platēm  ::  bet nav jau ko zaudēt.
ok tātad pārlodēšu to rezistorus

----------


## Isegrim

Nosvila tavās rokās. Tātad iepriekšējie gadi nav pie vainas.

----------


## kaspich

> nu ir par to diodes efektu lasīts. Vēl ja polāro liek saitē pret zemi, ir redzēts, ka tam paralēli liek diodi -tipa aizsardzībailai C neuzsprāgst....nu un filmu paralēli mazo 0.1uf arī liek - labajam tonim.


 tas viss ir taa.. kaa lai to korektaak pasaka - caur..
ieraugot taadus virknes C - vajadzeetu sist pa knagjiem.. taadaa raskladaa D paraleeli likt iisti nav jeegas - nopluudes I neljaus paarpoleet C. bet nu.. tas risinaajums ir hijagaam, normaalaakiem projektiem neder.

----------


## Tominsh331

viena no viņām nosvila manās rokā . tas gan.
Pareizi vien domāju- tas kt626b(VT14) ir arī beigts. pofig, otrā platē izrādījās vesels un no tās pārlodēju. arī rezistorus pārlodēju. zemāka pretestība par laimi nebija.
ja man te nekas nesanāks-to plati izmērcēšu benzīnā un aizdedzināšu  :: 

tā nu tagad tā plate izskatās. otru pusi nerādīšu-kauns  ::

----------


## arnis

man buutu kauns raadiit arii to pashu priekshpusi. 
kas tie par 2,7ohm tur sasprausti paraleeli ? tu ar lodaamuru vispaar draudzeejies ??? lodeet vispaar maaki ? par savu "lodeejumu", ja taa to var saukt, esi droshss ??? vai tik nebuus taa, ka tusinjaa iegruziis, un shitie "lodereejumi" atspruks valjaa, un atkal buus duumi un jauns posts forumaa ???

----------


## AndrisZ

> kas tie par 2,7ohm tur sasprausti paraleeli ?


 Eh, Arni! Vaita -101. izjauktu neesi redzējis? Tominsh tur nav pie vainas. Tāda tā plate jau Radiotehnikā dzimusi ar visiem paralēlajiem rezistoriem. ::

----------


## arnis

nu taadi paraleeli rezistori viens uz otra uzkjebinaati maniem 101 toch nav bijushi [ un taadi bijushi vismaz 3 ] .

----------


## kaspich

bija vinjiem versijas ar shaadu 2 staavu R izvietojumu [musdienaas gan tos 2gab. var aizvietot ar vienu], un naakoshaa/jaunaaka - ar 2gab. blakus izvietotiem.

----------


## Tominsh331

a vot nezinu, kas tur ir, tādi gan vienai, gan otrai platei
te ir laikam otrā versija. tur ne tikai rezistori savādāki, izvietojums arī mazliet mainījies
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/568...Problemo/page2

----------


## Tominsh331

pieslēdzu plati pie barošanas un....nekas nekūp un relejs noklikšķ. tagad traņus lodēju atpakaļ. vai tur ir kkāda izolācija jāliek starp tranzistoru un heatsinku?pats īsti nezinu jo tur nekas pirms tam nav bijis, bet kad plati skrūvē pie korpusa tur ir gan šaibas, gan gumija pie skrūvēm, arī plēve starpā  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja tur nekas nav bijis, tad arī nav jāliek. Bet kāpēc ir/nav tā izolācija kuro reizi vajadzīga, tev gan derēja izprast.

----------


## kaspich

pleeve ir meiteneeem.. vprochem, liidz tam tev veel taalu.
taa ir VIZLA. temperatuuru vadosh [ar mazu termaalo pretestiibu] materiaals.

par domaashanu: +101 reinekem. tominj, galva tev nestraada [piedod].

----------


## Isegrim

Vizla kā dabīgs (minerāls) materiāls ar savām fantastiskajām dielektriskajām īpašībām un termoizturību jau kļuvis ekskluzīvs - širpotreba krāmos par smalku, tur jau labu laiku sintētiskos polimērus (tiešām plēves!) lieto. Šajā gadījumā pirmo siltumu uzņem alumīnija klucis. Kur siltums jānovada uz _lielo ribaino_, tas jau izkliedējies pa virsmu un temperatūra tur tāda, ka var iztikt ar _fuckin' plastic_.

----------


## kaspich

shajaa gadiijumaaa tie alu kluchi 2 interesantas lietas izdara.
1. lielaaks saskares laukums ar galveno radiatoru. tur skaidrs un vienkarsh viss - lielaaks laukums, mazaaka Rth pie viena un taa pasha [izolaacijas] materiaala;
2. samazina Tj un Tc piikja veertiibas [jo ar mazu Rthcs deelj pedeejaa ilga thermal response laika/lielas siltumietilpiibas tas alu klucitis nepaspeej uzkarst]

----------


## Tominsh331

njā. stulbi sanāca. salodēju visus traņus atpakaļ. slēdzu iekšā..... ar liesmu izdeg rezistors r27, kuram vienā galā kt626b, otrā kt940a. lai nu kā, vēlreiz lodēt ārā negribās un nezinu, vai ir ko vietā lodēt ::  
ir arī otra s70, tur vispār no comment, 10 rezistori melni. drošvien visi traņi sadedzināti. kā to var izdarīt? :: . ir 3 varianti, ko ar viņām darīt. 
1. savest kārtībā un izmantot kā pasīvās tumbas. tad man atkal pastūzis jāmeklē, jo u7112 ar 4omu tumbām izcepsies, jo nenormāli karst.
2. nopirkt argusā kādu audio kitu un salodēt, lai strādā kā aktīvās. kuru kitu ieteiktu?
vēl 3. dabūt pa lēto u101 un no tā iemest galus vienīgi ss'ā par u101 daudz prasa.

----------


## tornislv

Varu tev par pašimaksu atdot pāris šos:
http://www.amys.sk/STK4048B/stk4048V.pdf
tā kā tie ir feiki, solītos 200W netur, bet 50W būs droši.
Paņem Argusā šo te http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...50/hwindex.htm un samet virsū, tur detaļu daudz nav. 0R22 arī Argusā bija, ja ne, varu izsniegt.

----------


## kaspich

> njā. stulbi sanāca. salodēju visus traņus atpakaļ. slēdzu iekšā..... ar liesmu izdeg rezistors r27, kuram vienā galā kt626b, otrā kt940a. lai nu kā, vēlreiz lodēt ārā negribās un nezinu, vai ir ko vietā lodēt 
> ir arī otra s70, tur vispār no comment, 10 rezistori melni. drošvien visi traņi sadedzināti. kā to var izdarīt?. ir 3 varianti, ko ar viņām darīt. 
> 1. savest kārtībā un izmantot kā pasīvās tumbas. tad man atkal pastūzis jāmeklē, jo u7112 ar 4omu tumbām izcepsies, jo nenormāli karst.
> 2. nopirkt argusā kādu audio kitu un salodēt, lai strādā kā aktīvās. kuru kitu ieteiktu?
> vēl 3. dabūt pa lēto u101 un no tā iemest galus vienīgi ss'ā par u101 daudz prasa.


 
tominj, pastaasti, ludzu, kaapec tu mocies ar elektroniku? nu, nemana tevii nekaadu sajeegas dzirksti, piedod..
nu ja galva kaut nedaudz straadaatu, buutu ielicis baroshanas kjeedees kaadus 10ohm mazjaudiigas pretestiibas. buutu ielicis 250mA droshinaataajus.
tu te baksties pilniigi nozhelojami. nevis audio video teema, bet stulbs un stulbaaks.
un nevajag tev nekadus stk. tak pat nepiesleegsi.

----------


## Didzis

Bet kaspich tak Tev jau iepriekš deva instrukciju, kā palaist pastiprinātāju. Nafig lodēji gala tranzistorus, pirms tam nepamērot spriegumus? Nu kāda jēga no tādas tupas remontēšanas. Tev laikam dots maksimusms kondensātorus pārlodet, kā vairumam te forimā. Lai salabotu jaudas pastiprinātāju ir jāievēro metodika un tupa nekad ,uz tiko salodētu stiprekli, barošanu nepadod. Kaut lampiņas būtu barošanas ķēdes iemetis. Laikam jāpiekrīt kaspich, kāda jēga no septiņām lapām fprumā, ja gala rezultātā nekas netiek darīts kā māca un viss tiek nodedzināts. Labāk nopērc no Torņa gatavu pastiprinātāju un nemokies.

----------


## kvaris

> ok, esmu civilizācijā šodien-parādīšu bildes 
> šī plate bija oriģināli iekšā-viens no 50v 5 mkF bija pa visu plati sadalījies(C12)
> par trūksotšajiem kondiķliem-tie tur bija, kad plate tika slēgta klāt
>  3166
> Otrā plate. Man viena mētājās no S70. Šo plati pieliekot, rezistori ar liesmu nodega. Smird vnk pretīgi 
>  3167
> Par to traņu pārbaudīšanu, izlodējot tos no plates- vai tad tā nedrīkst darīt?
> cik es sapratu, ši plate, konkrētāk traņi, tika sabeigti dēļ aizsardzības un tumbu nesaudzīgas lietošanas(topījot līdz peregruzkai)?


 Atvainojos, ka esmu ielīdis tēmā, kur man galīgi nevajadzētu atrasties  ::   :: , bet šitādai līdzīga plate man darba vietā mētājas. Varu atdot...kas zina, varbūt uz tās kas noderīgs atrodas.  :: 

kvaris

----------


## ivog

> ... vienīgi ss'ā par u101 daudz prasa.


 Prasa ap 25 Ls par strādājošu, nedomāju ka tas ir daudz...

----------


## juris90

man liekas, ka ņemot vērā jau samocīto plates stāvokli, ir lietderīgāk nopirkt kādu DIY kitu, nevis pirkt vecu pastuzi, lai no viņa izņemt nedaudz labākā stāvoklī esošu gala pastiprinataju, lai ari tas pastiprinatajs maxa 25Ls, kada jega sev problemas pirkt. kādi tam s70 barošanas blokam sriegumi naak laukā?

----------


## Didzis

Kāds tur DIY kits. Ja cilvēks jau ento reizi uzkāp uz viena un tā paša grābekļa un nodedzina gala pakapi, tad konstruktoru arī nevarēs pareizi salodēt. Jāsak ir ar multivibratora lodēšanu un diožu mirkšķināšanu, nevis gana sarežģītas gala pakapes remontu. Kamer cilvekam nerodas sajēga, kaā strādā tranzistors, tikmēr nav ko gala pakapes remontēt!

----------


## kaspich

> man liekas, ka ņemot vērā jau samocīto plates stāvokli, ir lietderīgāk nopirkt kādu DIY kitu, nevis pirkt vecu pastuzi, lai no viņa izņemt nedaudz labākā stāvoklī esošu gala pastiprinataju, lai ari tas pastiprinatajs maxa 25Ls, kada jega sev problemas pirkt. kādi tam s70 barošanas blokam sriegumi naak laukā?


 posta peedeejais jautajums liecina par totaalu pamatzinaashanu truukumu. varbuut veerts taas [pamatzinaashanas] apguut, pirms dot citiem padomus?  ::

----------


## juris90

> posta peedeejais jautajums liecina par totaalu pamatzinaashanu truukumu. varbuut veerts taas [pamatzinaashanas] apguut, pirms dot citiem padomus?


 nav vairs ar ko kašķēties?  ::  kādas tur tev vel zināšanas vajag, tik daudz, lai pastītos shēmu un ieraudzīt sprieguma nominālus un piemeklēt DIY kitu uz tiem spriegumiem? pamatzināšanas man tomēr kaut kādas ir un man nav ko arī slēpt, ka neesmu nekāds elektronikas guru, bet gan vel tikai mēģinu tajā visā iebraukt, takā nespīd tev pakašķēties.  ::

----------


## kaspich

es par to - kaa Tu domaa, kaadi tad ite spanji var buut?
7V? 77V? zinot jaudu, tak skaidri ir arii baroshanas spanji [vismaz AB klasei bez viltiibaam]..

----------


## juris90

labi pats pastijos: divpolarais 21,7volti. ceru ka stipri nesitisi.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Varbūt tomēr +/- 34V ?

----------


## kaspich

Juri: FAIL.

piedevaam, meriit kaut ko aiz komata arii ir fail. jo jaudas ampam [parasti/shoreiz] padod nestabilizeetu spani, kas noziimee: pie +10% ienaakoshaa, arii izejoshais buus +10% [aptuveni], savukaart, pie slodzes [biezhi sheemas norada tieshi shaadaa gadiijumaa] tas spanis buus -10..15..20%. tb, redzot 25V - kitam/sheemai jaastraada pie 35V uz plecu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tas "jaudas modulis", kas viens un tas pats iekš U-101 un S-70, pirmajā gadījumā strādā vieglākā režīmā, pēdējais, savukārt, 'forsēts'. Tur vienam/otram elementam nav rezerves. Gadījies, ka ilgstoši un normāli funkcionējošs eksemplārs, pārcelts no U-101 uz 'aktīvo skaļruni', izbeidzas.

----------


## juris90

> Juri: FAIL.
> 
> piedevaam, meriit kaut ko aiz komata arii ir fail. jo jaudas ampam [parasti/shoreiz] padod nestabilizeetu spani, kas noziimee: pie +10% ienaakoshaa, arii izejoshais buus +10% [aptuveni], savukaart, pie slodzes [biezhi sheemas norada tieshi shaadaa gadiijumaa] tas spanis buus -10..15..20%. tb, redzot 25V - kitam/sheemai jaastraada pie 35V uz plecu.


 ok bet tad tie 25volti uz plecu tavā piemērā ir nominalais kita/shemas spriegums, bet 35volti ir barošanas bloka maksimālais spriegums uz plecu, ko baroklis var padot, kad tam ir minimāla slodze? un tie spriegumi tiek norādīti zem kādas slodzes max vai kaut kadas nominalas, ar to es domaju pastiprinataju shemas?

----------


## tornislv

Normāla aparāta servisa manuālī ir norādīts, kas un kā mērīts tiek, parasti tranzistoru līdzstrāvas spriegumi ir miera stāvoklī, attenuators uz "-" bezgalība, 10 minūtes pēc ieslēgšanas, istabas t 20-25C, u.t.t. Barošanas spriegumiem kārtīgos aparātos bieži norāda pie miera stāvokļa un pie nominal output power (piemēram, 50W uz 8R aktīvās slodzes, abi kanāli noslogoti, signāls 1KHz sine); Savukārt kitiem datasheet parasti norāda Umax pieļaujamo, kas būs tukšgaitas spriegums. Feikie STK nekad netur norādīto jaudu, TDA un LM tur, bet pie Ubar tuvu MAX silst diezgan stipri, bez radiatora neiesaku slēgt iekšā.

----------

